

Ask HN: How to design and structure a framework/api - safetyscissors

Hi everyone :)<p>I'm interested in creating a framework/API.<p>I was wondering if there are any books, references or advice that I could use as a starting point and things that I should keep in mind.<p>Thank you :)
======
d_r
How about this to start? "How To Design A Good API and Why it Matters" -- a
great talk by Joshua Bloch (also the author of "Effective Java")

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aAb7hSCtvGw>

------
damoncali
If you want to use Ruby, this is a good place to start:

[http://www.amazon.com/Service-Oriented-Design-Rails-
Addison-...](http://www.amazon.com/Service-Oriented-Design-Rails-Addison-
Wesley-Professional/dp/0321659368)

